# Self Install 622



## mikeyoung (Jan 15, 2006)

I decided to go ahead and install my 622 after it arrived. 
Ended up waiting for about 20 minutes on phone to get a DISH CRS.
Did not question me when I told them I wanted to cancel the install order and install now.
Initially I had my DP44 switch connected to the supplied splitter thinking that would work - for some reason it didnt and the tech told me that the splitter is for use with a different switch. This is kind of wierd because I have seen many posts here where people are saying one can use 1 cable with a DP44 and the splitter . Anyway, the tech had me just connect Sat 2 - she said it would accept a download on SAT 2 and I could connect the other one latter and just retest the switch.
This did not work either - turns out on some 622's - not all, you have to have SOMETHING connected to both inputs. I quickly ran another cable from the last remaining output on the DP44 (through a window) tested the switch and everything was go.
Unfortunatley it locked up durring download, waiting an hour an 10 min and still 'Aquiring Satelite' a shutdown, retest of switch and download was successfull therafter.

Oh yeah - and this morning I have a message on the screen about testing my phone line - a message you cant get out of. Presumably because I did not hook up a phone line - I need a longer cable but I figured they would give me a day or so - WRONG! - Does DISH understand how annoying some of the things they do are ? Send me an email or something and let me know Im going to be charged for not having a phone line .... but dont lock up my reciever with a stupid message!

Is anyone actually ussing a DP44 with the supplied splitter ? It would make things easier not having to bring in another cable.



mike/


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been told by Dish tech support on the phone and via e-mail that the DPP44 requires only ONE run of coax to the receiver and then use the Separator 123254. This seems to be verified by other posts as well. That's why I am trying to buy a DPP44 as I cannot get another coax to a location where my 942 has been moved to once I got my 622. I can forward the Dish tech guy's e-mail if you want. Of course, the 44 requires the power inserter and power supply, etc. to make it work in this case.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

mikeyoung said:


> Is anyone actually using a DP44 with the supplied splitter ? It would make things easier not having to bring in another cable.
> 
> mike/


Mike,

Do you have a DP-44 switch or is it a DPP-44 switch? It seems that some posters are getting them confused. The DPP-44 requires one run (and a separator), the DP-44 requires two runs.


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Wouldn't that be a DP-34 vs a DPP-44?


----------



## ctreptow (May 28, 2005)

How ca you find out what switch you have installed. I looked at the lnb on the end of my 500 but I don' t see any model numbers. I currently have 1 cable run to my 942 and it did seem to work yesterday on the 622 when I tried to get csr to activate my 622.

Thanks Chris


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ordered my 622 last saturday and received it via UPS yesterday. Though about plugging it in and see what happens. The "install" is scheduled for next Thursday and they will replace my Dish500 with a Dish1000, but could I plug the 622 in and hook up my feeds that were going to my 921. I would have to activate the box via DISH CSR correct? But I mean it should give me my current programming correct? What would be the drawback from doing this? Why wouldn't DISH want me to do this?


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, the biggets drawback would be that in order to activate your 622, they have to complete your work order, thereby cancelling your install. Then you would be stuck with the Dish500, unless you schedule anothr install, which they will charge you for.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

zer0cool said:


> Well, the biggets drawback would be that in order to activate your 622, they have to complete your work order, thereby cancelling your install. Then you would be stuck with the Dish500, unless you schedule anothr install, which they will charge you for.


Why do they have to complete a work order?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Ddavis said:


> Wouldn't that be a DP-34 vs a DPP-44?


No, I DID mean a DP-44 switch. Several dealers are still selling them on eBay even though local dealers are only installing DP-34s or DPP-44s.


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Bill R,

Sure about that DP44, can you post a link? There's a SW44 legacy switch.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

redbird said:


> Bill R,
> 
> Sure about that DP44, can you post a link? There's a SW44 legacy switch.


I know that there is a SW-44 switch but that is not what I was referring to. Some people have been selling DP-44 switches on eBay. Perhaps that are an early model of the DPP-44 and are really Pro Plus models even though the seller does not list them as such. Here is one example: http://cgi.ebay.com/DISH-NETWORK-DP...ryZ67885QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Bill R said:



> I know that there is a SW-44 switch but that is not what I was referring to. Some people have been selling DP-44 switches on eBay. Perhaps that are an early model of the DPP-44 and are really Pro Plus models even though the seller does not list them as such. Here is one example: http://cgi.ebay.com/DISH-NETWORK-DP...ryZ67885QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That's a DPP44 switch. I am quite confidant that Dish never made or sold a DP44 switch.
Brian


----------



## wixenwod (Mar 24, 2006)

> Is anyone actually ussing a DP44 with the supplied splitter ? It would make things easier not having to bring in another cable


Initial software does not download with the DPP Seperator. You must connect a DP compliant splitter or run a second cable for the initial download, and then connect the seperator. This is probably one of the reasons why DISH doesn't allow self installations on the direct lease.

I was going to post a link to the tech portal, but I'm not allowed.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

wixenwod said:


> Initial software does not download with the DPP Seperator. You must connect a DP compliant splitter or run a second cable for the initial download, and then connect the seperator. This is probably one of the reasons why DISH doesn't allow self installations on the direct lease.
> 
> I was going to post a link to the tech portal, but I'm not allowed.


The vip622 seems to have no trouble downloading with the seperator in place.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> The vip622 seems to have no trouble downloading with the seperator in place.


I received my 622 in the mail with a separator. The installer came out but did not have a DPP44 switch with him as I had told them twice that I would need. I had a DP34 with a dual cable running to my 942. I have 2 500's one for 110,119 and the other for 61.5. The installer called Dish and ordered the DPP44 and they sent it to me about 2 days later. I had to call back and get them to send me a power inserter. I did not want to wait another month for a install time slot, so I changed the DP34 with the DPP44, put one of the cables thru a separater to the 942 and the other to the 622. Make sure the power inster is on port one of the switch... 942 worked fine... I called E and the activated 622.. and it downloaded for about a half hour.... Found out that I can not get Denver locals in HD since they are only on 129... I do not have line of sight to 129....That is why I got the 622.. bummer,,, still testing 622, but using 942 as main DVR so far...


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

ctreptow said:


> How ca you find out what switch you have installed. I looked at the lnb on the end of my 500 but I don' t see any model numbers. I currently have 1 cable run to my 942 and it did seem to work yesterday on the 622 when I tried to get csr to activate my 622.
> 
> Thanks Chris


You can find it on the 'Check switch' screen.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a DPP44 using a separator (one wire) for the 622 with no install problems at all. Unfortunately when I called Dish I was told that they could not activate the unit until the installer called in.


----------

